
Font Awesome 5 - kauegimenes
http://five.fontawesome.io
======
StavrosK
I quite like Font Awesome, but it strikes me as a bit bloaty to include 200 KB
(best case) of files (i.e. all the icons) just to add a few icons.

Would the old method of a bunch of small png files in a directory work much
better, now that HTTP/2 is here?

~~~
knowuh
I just wanted to plug Icomoon ( [https://icomoon.io/](https://icomoon.io/) )
-- They will let you assemble your own custom font icon set using subsets of
public glyphs such as FA, and your own SVG images. I Hope this helps someone.

~~~
brookside
I use icomoon and it is definitely helpful but I must say the UX for creating
icon sets is quite scary to use. Clicking on an icon by default removes or
adds it to the icon set, so its incredibly easy to exclude an icon you are
using already (meaning next time you publish your font, that icon will no
longer render on your page)

~~~
kumaraman
Yeah, I've done this countless times, only realising once I have packaged it
into my project. I ended up creating a Webpack loader which takes a small JSON
file and creates an icon set for my project. I could consider releasing it on
Github if there is interest in something like this?

~~~
grawlinson
That would be awesome, I'd definitely be interested in having a look.

------
jashmenn
The commercial is great! Who helped produce the video? I'd love to hire them
for something like this.

~~~
fortawesome
Knox Avenue out of Los Angeles. Imagine getting a Sandwich Video made before
they were astronomically expensive.

Ping me over email and I'll make an intro. Amazingly talented and honestly my
favorite human beings I've met in the past month. CANNOT recommend them highly
enough.

~~~
rawnlq
Out of pure curiosity, what's the ballpark cost of a commercial like this?

~~~
bduerst
I haven't worked with this agency specifically, but it depends on a variety of
factors - e.g. # of animations, actors/actresses, reshoots, reviews, etc. and
how in-demand the agency is. It can usually run you low to mid six figures.

~~~
chronolitus
If I understand, Font Awesome paid >$100'000 for a video, in order to ask for
$30'000 on kickstarter? Or do you think that this video was cheaper? (good
will because of the open source nature of the project, or some other factor)

------
matthoiland
This video alone merits my support. Well done. Well done.

~~~
fortawesome
Aw, thanks. We had a LOT of fun doing it.

------
tga
I like FA because

1) it's FA and looks alright as it is

2) can't beat free, so I don't need to worry about licenses for every single
web project

A completely redesigned, larger, commercial library might be interesting, but
it is a new project and has practically nothing to do with FA 4.

~~~
fortawesome
Font Awesome Free isn't going anywhere. Re-design is largely due to changing
the base size to 16px which requires a re-design to keep pixel-perfection.

~~~
tga
Thanks. Remaking all of FA Free sounds like a lot of work for little benefit,
but I imagine it makes sense in the light of all the extra icons you're adding
to Pro.

~~~
fortawesome
Honestly, the grid system in 4 is quite inconsistent, especially with vertical
centering. But that happens over time with an open source project. Things
wander each commit.

Been jonesing to start over for a while. Super excited.

~~~
tga
Looking forward to it! Can't go wrong from a user's point of view, like this
we get both FA4 and FA5.

------
spdustin
I had submitted an issue about the removal of the non-identifying direct CDN
link to FontAwesome in favor of a user-identifying JavaScript embed, and it
was closed. I tagged in to another issue to make the same point,

[https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-
Awesome/issues/9245#issu...](https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-
Awesome/issues/9245#issuecomment-224039112)

Still no answer. Am I the only one that cares that the current state of
FontAwesome encourages tying your email address (via a unique token) to your
site's specific FontAwesome usage?

~~~
fortawesome
There are plenty of places to serve Font Awesome from a CDN for free. All the
old options are there (and still listed in the documentation).

[https://www.bootstrapcdn.com/fontawesome/](https://www.bootstrapcdn.com/fontawesome/)
isn't going anywhere anytime soon.

(Also, 4.7 was released today with 41 new icons. If you had one of our unqiue
CDN links, you'd be able to upgrade without pushing any code.)

------
boubiyeah
Using plain svgs nowadays, never looked back.

~~~
KingMob
Yes, using fonts for icons was always a wee bit of a hack. The only real major
advantage over SVGs was easy sizing for being inline with text.

~~~
fortawesome
The implementation with the :before class definitely qualifies as a bit of a
hack. No question.

Some of the icons themselves represent something of a universal language for
websites. Using those symbols in a typeface is similar in some ways to
character based languages like Japanese or Chinese. So I might argue that
icons as fonts are quite an appropriate use.

------
hacksonx
I work for a corporate. A South African based company with inroads' in England
and the USA. Should I donate in my personal capacity or ask the company to
contribute? Yes, we use fa on our front-end projects.

~~~
fortawesome
The licenses follow the person or organization. If it's for a personal
project, then you'd want to have one. If for the company, then the company
would want one. :)

------
Walf
Well at least now I know why they've held back so many useful icons from the
free version.

This one's a classic: [https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-
Awesome/issues/1958](https://github.com/FortAwesome/Font-Awesome/issues/1958)

------
chmln
I feel the free version has been neglected ever since the commercial versions
were born.

Also, there are too many unnecessary brand icons (e.g. skyatlas? houzz? most
people aren't gonna use those).

Donated $5 anyways.

~~~
fortawesome
Appreciate the pledge! As it turns out, we get far more requests for brand
icons than anything else.

And you're right. It is a bit neglected. That's why we're re-doing everything.
:)

------
parr0t
Have thought for awhile that fontawesome is excellent and was sucked in by the
great kickstarter video - you get my first kickstarter backing!

~~~
fortawesome
Thanks for the kind words! We had SO much film writing and filming that thing!

------
serg_chernata
I love fa, I don't see an explanation as to why it's necessary to redesign the
set though. Does anyone know?

~~~
fortawesome
16px grid system is the biggest reason. Currently, FA is at 14px. To do it
pixel-sub-perfect, we'll need to do it all from scratch.

Oh, and the icons aren't that consistent. It happens over time as you do
40-ish icons per release. It wanders a bit and you lose consistency.

We're fixing all that.

~~~
serg_chernata
Treading dumb question territory, what's wrong with 14px to demand the switch
to 16?

~~~
fortawesome
Mostly the base font size on the internet is changing. For instance, old
Bootstrap 3 is 14px. New Bootstrap 4 is 16px.

~~~
Nadya
It has been 16px as default for as long as I can remember. People _designed_
at 12-14px and it has been trending larger, 18-22px, for quite some time now -
at least since 2012-2013. I think larger screen sizes plays a big part in the
change, or maybe marketing people realized people dislike small text/prefer
larger text? :)

Coders have learned that it's best to not touch the default font size, or
resize html/body font size. The ugly 62.5% (16-->10px) is also dying out for
accessibility reasons.

------
dopeboy
Big fan of Font Awesome - I use it for all my client projects. Just pledged
$20 on the KS.

------
zachruss92
I'm a huge fan of Font Awesome and have been a user of it for years. I'm quite
excited for the new version, and am proud to pledge for the development of
FA5!

------
mgkimsal
Any idea why there's no FA icon(s) to represent police, sirens, badges?
Anything relating to civil authorities? (well, I guess there's some fire
stuff).

~~~
fortawesome
We normally prioritize from top to bottom based on number of requests and
upvotes. For these, there just haven't been enough.

I really like that icon category though. We'll add it to the potential stretch
goal icon category packs.

~~~
mgkimsal
Oh hey, thanks! It was not a complaint, but I wasn't sure if perhaps there
were other factors (concern about representing life-saving activities via your
icons, for example).

There are some security apps a family member is working on, and having some
more related icons would help make his app better. We were talking about it
this morning, and then this post arrived.

Thanks!

------
spoiledtechie
They are calling it pro as I imagine their other offshoot didn't work or make
any money. It was that black bar at the top of the screen each time you go to
the site. This makes sense, but maybe they shouldn't have tried to name it
something different in the first place.

------
paublyrne
Even pledgers to the $5,000 tier have to choose between mug and t-shirt! Throw
in a mug, will you? :p

~~~
fortawesome
No, they get 5! They get to choose if they want mugs OR shirts. :)

(Seriously, those mugs are going to be awesome. Enamelware lasts forever and
we found this fantastic place to make them. They'll probably outlast me.)

~~~
paublyrne
You're tempting me now.

------
dwynings
Any ETA on when backers will get private repo access? Super excited for this!

~~~
fortawesome
We'll add folks when everything clears through Kickstarter. Should be just a
week or so after the campaign ends.

Already have a huge start on things.

------
arikfr
I just wonder how licensing for the pro version works in regards to open
source projects? If I buy the license, can I use it for my open source
project?

Also the option to commission your own icon is really exciting! :-)

~~~
fortawesome
I'd say just don't put the commercial version in a public code repo where
other folks could easily use it. But if you avoid that, open souce projects
would definitely qualify for our $20 non-profit license.

And Font Awesome 5 Free will be pretty awesome too. Your pick.

~~~
arikfr
"if you avoid" \- you mean if I just include specific icons from the Pro
version?

~~~
fortawesome
Well, the real problem is that every resource is available for folks to use,
even those that aren't intended (typefaces have the same problem).

Ping me offline. We'll get you something for the open source project you're
happy with where you can use Pro.

~~~
arikfr
Super! Thanks.

------
kixpanganiban
Just have to say, that Kickstarter video is hands-down one of the funniest
I've seen. Wonder how much they spent on that.

~~~
runeks
I love how he just stands with his axe for a while in the end, taking in the
room, and enjoying the bouquet of his glass of sprinkles.

------
banhfun
I don't understand why someone would choose the student license over the small
business one.

~~~
okanesen
The small business license is only available for a limited time only.

~~~
banhfun
Isn't the student one also for a limited time as well?

------
graffitici
Really cool video! Can anybody guess how much it may have cost them to make?

------
banhfun
Can we get a backer reward to get both the t-shirt and mug?

~~~
fortawesome
Yes! Just add an extra $30 to your pledge and we'll take care of the rest
during the survey phase!

------
williamle8300
Why are they running a Kickstarter if they actually have a "PRO" business
model thing going? Shouldn't they just focus on building their business,
instead of raising money? The video is cool-hip-quirky but... I don't get why
they need to stick out their hands and ask for a handout here.

~~~
zapt02
They totally lost me when the video announced a PRO version. Sorry, you can't
claim to be open source while a few seconds later showing a paid-for version.
Shame.

~~~
thunderbong
Open source doesn't necessarily mean free

------
gokaygurcan
Still no Node.js or npm icons after almost 3 years? Thanks but no thanks.

\-- Edit: not trying to be sarcastic or blaming anyone. I'm saying what I feel
about Font-Awesome. If you don't like my thoughts, you just have to live with
that. As a member of the community, I guess I also have rights to ask for
something, which I do, and I guess I also have all the rights to talk about
something that I've been waiting for, for a long time.

Thanks for the downvotes. I hope you can ever understand what was written in
the future before downvoting it.

~~~
fortawesome
We prioritize based on number of upvotes. Most everything in 4.7 was over 100
upvotes and some even almost at 300.

In FA5 we're adding a good number more brand icons. Entirely possible they
make it in.

~~~
gokaygurcan
Wow, didn't know that. At least for the 100+ part. Thanks for the
clarification.

